# Blanck Mortuary 2021



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

My video from this year's haunt.
Had only 100 kids.
Had lots of nice comments though.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to make the most use of your yard. Love the tipped coach and the breathing grave


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Hairazor said:


> You sure know how to make the most use of your yard. Love the tipped coach and the breathing grave


Thanks so much!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a beautiful cemetery! The crypt with its paired lights really showcases the crank ghost, the squirmy grave is cool, and I love the leering skellie.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! I love the cemetery! I love the set up and how much work you put into everything. This is something I definately want to do someday. I'll have to start taking notes from you. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Absolutely great display. The broken down hearse, your new moving grave dirt prop, the skelly slowly digging, crank ghost in your mausoleum, mist moving across the cemetery, your viewing room with coffin and projector ghost., well detailed headstones, and lighting and sound. It all works together.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------

